# Wheel/Tire.



## Droolguy (Mar 2, 2009)

Anyone know the widest staggered combo you can fit on a stock 66' without rubbing?

I know I could fit a 315 on my Mustang in the rear and the wells were not nearly as generous as the ones on the 66'.

*Crosses fingers for 355s at least*

Thanks again guys.

EDIT: Almost forgot, what is the bolt pattern on a 66' as well?

EDIT: Ok, found the bolt pattern... 15" 5X4.75. Still need to know how wide I can go though...


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

my cas got 15 inch chevy rally wheels and i just got some unioyal tige paws fo it, thare 205/70/15 and thay have no iubing pobs if that helps


----------

